# breathless when lying down



## ursie (Nov 25, 2008)

I have found that I am becoming increasingly breathless when lying on my back, last night I had quite a few frightening episodes when turning over in bed.  I wake about every hour to turn over because of pain my hips (SPD), so I turn on my back first to turn to other side, I found that I couldn't breathe when I turned on my back and started coughing/gasping I turned over quickly on to my side and carried on coughing for a while until it settled down.  I am not completley flat as have two pillows.  I feel that my only respite from hip pain (by lying on my back for a short while) is being taken away.  I never had this with my last two pregnancies.
I am worried as am having a c-section and know you have to be lying down flat for this.

I am slightly anaemic and due to start iron tablets tmw but have been taking spatone in the meantime, can anaemia cause breathlessness?  My lowest heart rate is about 95 and even when resting  I can feel it pounding.  Is all this related, do I need to get it checked out or do you think the iron tablets will sort it out?

Sorry its a bit long, I am at my wits end as am already not sleeping well due to SPD and prolapsed disc.

Ursiex


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

The weight of the baby pushes down on blood vessels when you lie on your back, which is why it's not reccommended in pregnancy.  The anaemia will not be helping either, but the spatone you are taking is pretty effective so it should help you to feel better shortly.

Have you tried getting a wedge shaped pillow to keep you from being flat on your back, but taking the pressure off your hip?

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## ursie (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for getting back in touch.  I suspected it might be weight of baby and anaemia causing the problems.  I have tried everything for the SPD and my back with pillows, wedges etc, am on codeine and diazapam to help at night time and even they are not helping - roll on the epidural when I have be c-section, I will be pain free for the first time in months!!! Never thought I would be looking forward to it!

Ursiex


----------

